# Oh My God...



## GouRonin (Jan 27, 2002)

http://www.bol.ucla.edu/~rahjr79/ninja.htm

Too much!
:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 27, 2002)

Man, where've you been?  Kaith already posted this in the Humor forum 

Cthulhu


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Geez. its not Found!

:EG:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

Indeed, the link is 404.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2002)

Those sneaky ninjas...they've cloaked!

Wait, that makes em Romulans.  Hmm....


----------

